# GTi International 2012 - Sunday 24th June



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Inters has become a very popular and well supported event by the TTOC and as usual we're back again for 2012. There is the option to attend for the full weekend with camping onsite if you wish but the main club stand will be on the Sunday.

Some info from their site is below, so please have a read and post up if you are going to be attending. *Also please remember that official TTOC club stands are for TTOC members only, but please do not let that put you off from joining us with membership starting at only £15 to allow you to participate in TTOC event for the whole year!*



> GTI International, the UK's greatest gathering of Volkswagen Group car enthusiasts, is organized by Volkswagen Driver and Audi Driver magazines.
> 
> Now in its 25th year, the event has a long and distinguished history - it began in September 1988 at Knebworth Park, before relocating to the TRL in Crowthorne from 1989 until 2002, when it moved first to Wroughton near Swindon and then to Bentwaters Park in Ipswich for 2003.
> 
> ...


Attending this event will be:

Nick & Julie
Wallsendmag - Andrew & Val
neilc - Neil
VSPURS - Steve
V6RUL - Steve
RICHJWALL - Richard and Beth
RobHardy - Rob
Mctavish - Chris
A3DFU - Dani
WestcoTT - Paul


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

and us 

Sorry something has come up on this date so will have to give it a miss :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do I have to modify the car some way before I can get a place on the stand ? We should be there if allowed.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will be coming to share a burger with my ol mucker Syd, looking forward to it. 



Wallsendmag said:


> Do I have to modify the car some way before I can get a place on the stand ? We should be there if allowed.


Careful Andy I've had 6 PMs from that gentleman whinning about us taking the mickey had to tell him I'm just going to delete further PMs :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> I will be coming to share a burger with my ol# mucker Syd, looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you actually going to attend something this year lol lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I can't help it if I'm picky :-*


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

R80RTT said:


> Are you actually going to attend something this year lol lol


he only knows where the TT shop is that's the problem :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you actually going to attend something this year lol lol
> ...


Rich's shed couldn't even make it down there under it's own steam :wink: [smiley=argue.gif]

Sorry OP back OT


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > R80RTT said:
> ...


The only reason I m back down there is because you keep buying the same stuff as me! I need to put a copy right on
My motor with you around lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R80RTT said:


> The only reason I m back down there is because you keep buying the same stuff as me! I need to put a copy right on
> My motor with you around lol


You keep banging on about this Richard what are you going on about it's lost me and several others :wink: :?

What have I copied :? please tell me :-*

Not that lovely bonnet of yours that for sure :wink:

Back OT now Rich please


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

You both have the same handbags I heard


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

lol lol I Just wanted to see your spec sheet ! Are you showing off now? Did you enjoy typing all that out?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I will be there on the Sunday , and would love to be on the stand if there is one.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

E3 YOB said:


> You both have the same handbags I heard


 :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Cannot be arsed with the camping as the facilities are a reet bag of crap. Might find a hotel lol


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be there!
Probably just the Sunday but may come down both days.
8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cant let you guys have all the fun, so i will be there to make up the numbers.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just had an e-mail from Autometrix saying that tickets can now be ordered online with the closing date for pre-ordering being the 8th June.

You will also be placed into a prize draw where you could win Revo Stage 1 software worth up to £1200.

So who's going?

I've not been for the last 2 years due to the car being worked on, but I'm hoping to go this year.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Just noticed on the the club list for GTI that the TTOC is not listed. Is there still a stand?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Just noticed on the the club list for GTI that the TTOC is not listed. Is there still a stand?


Yes it is and yes there is look under T on the ordering page


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, this year passes for the club stand are being sent out with tickets so you have to order your ticket and select the TTOC from the drop down list when ordering.

Obviously this means to be on the stand you have to pre order your tickets and cannot just turn up on the day.

Nick


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

This is on the site:

_A trophy is awarded for the Best Club Display. This year the theme will be the same for all: 'Back to the Eighties' to celebrate 25 years of GTI International, and we'll be looking out for the most imaginative display, which will earn the club a trophy along with a cheque for £100.
_

Any suggestions?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've purchased my ticket for Sunday + 4 or more Sprint Runs.
I still might come on Sat but would just turn up if I do.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll put my Wham collection on the stereo at full blast :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed on the the club list for GTI that the TTOC is not listed. Is there still a stand?
> ...


I have found it on the drop down list but click on club display on the left then click on clubs listing and the TTOC is not there, the only T's are Teamdub and TDISport. :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

audimad said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


I found it ok!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I have just booked my ticket and stand place. But if the theme is the eighties then the UR-Quattro boys have got it nailed.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

neilc said:


> Well I have just booked my ticket and stand place. But if the theme is the eighties then the UR-Quattro boys have got it nailed.


Being a teenager in the 80s I have a cunning plan involving 90% of the music I listen to in the car :wink:


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nick.

Just ordered my tickets for Sunday with 2 Sprint runs. 
Please can you put me down for a place on the TTOC stand for the Sunday .
Last year was great fun, really enjoyed it!   

Thanks Richard and Beth (daughter) :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

RICHJWALL said:


> Hi Nick.
> 
> Just ordered my tickets for Sunday with 2 Sprint runs.
> Please can you put me down for a place on the TTOC stand for the Sunday .
> ...


You needed to select the TTOC club stand option to put yourself down for the stand.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Indeed, when you buy your tickets you need to select TTOC from the club lists to get a pass for the club stand sent out. We are not getting the passes ourselves this year to send out to people.


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> RICHJWALL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nick.
> ...


Hi Steve.
Yes you are correct, to apply you go to the drop down menus and look under "T", for TTOC. the price is £0.00 but please note you can not apply for just the PASS as they will only process if you spend money. 
So if you missed it when ordering tickets dont worry as you can E-mail them through the link and a nice lady called Sally adds it to your account.

Hope this will help some of you others out there who also missed it.

Regards Richard. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

List updated for everyone so far I think.

Couple of people who are not TTOC members have posted up, so you could do with laying down £15 for the basic membership if you definitely want in on the stand please


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I will attend


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Nick,

I shall be attending this event on one of the days not sure which yet (work dependant) and will enter the concourse if all goes to plan?

Look forward to catching up with everyone on the day. Hope the weather's as good as sunday last year 

Chris
(Mctavish)
Membership no. 0182


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

List updated again 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Nem said:


> List updated again 8)


Hi Nick , I appear to be on the list twice. 

Cheers

Neil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Only going for the Sunday, tickets booked and 4+ runs.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Only going for the Sunday, tickets booked and 4+ runs.
> Steve


Nice one Steve!
I'm looking forward to seeing/hearing your car launch itself down the sprint!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There should be no reason why I won't be using launch control and giving you a run for your money.
Hopefully yours is tip top now.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> There should be no reason why I won't be using launch control and giving you a run for your money.
> Hopefully yours is tip top now.
> Steve


With Launch Control and your power Steve, you'll be giving JohnnyC a run for his money!
I ran a 12.2 with no more than 420bhp, without Launch Control, Flatshifting and in January so you should be looking at low 11's at least!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I did a 13.4 with no launch and crossed the line in 6th to minimise the clutch slipping.
Should be straight forward to get the times tumbling, but how far is the unknown.
She should be in bits by now, for a full nut and bolt check, clutch, ceramics and some odds and sods.
You still going ahead with your next TT project?
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> I did a 13.4 with no launch and crossed the line in 6th to minimise the clutch slipping.
> Should be straight forward to get the times tumbling, but how far is the unknown.
> She should be in bits by now, for a full nut and bolt check, clutch, ceramics and some odds and sods.
> You still going ahead with your next TT project?
> Steve


Well at 600+bhp and Launch Control you will see Low 11's easily.

My next TT project is on hold as I had no buyers for mine. I've got a few other plans for mine though in the coming months and then I may even push it a bit further during the winter months, if I still have the desire to.

This year is looking as though it could be good one already though.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think your right, it's going to be a good year.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

It will be good to see you two up against Jonny c this year 8) 8) 8) if all cars are working at the same time [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> It will be good to see you two up against Johnny c this year 8) 8) 8)


I'd be over the moon just to make it Syd as I've missed the last 2 years.
If things work out in the next couple of months, it will be lots of fun!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're not going to be able to make this now


----------



## player2301 (Aug 4, 2009)

is everyone still attending this as i would like to come ?
Just wondering if we still gonna have a club stand ?
If so ill buy tickets now


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

player2301 said:


> is everyone still attending this as i would like to come ?
> Just wondering if we still gonna have a club stand ?
> If so ill buy tickets now


Yes, you need to order you club stand pass online when ordering your tickets.
There's quite a few going.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Is there a date when the tickets will be posted out?
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nem can i play. Would like to have a place on the TTOC stand for the sunday. 

Damien.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Is there a date when the tickets will be posted out?
> Steve


I received an email today that attached a form to be signed and returned. Once you've completed this form they will then send you through the tickets.

Hope that helps.


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im in for this. Nem, could you put my name down on the list


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

See you all there, I'm on the Forge stand


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a date when the tickets will be posted out?
> ...


Ditto and sorted.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nem can i play. Would like to have a place on the TTOC stand for the sunday.
> 
> Damien.


Cool , see you there Damien 

P.s You need to buy the tickets from Autometrix the organisers ( See Nicks link in post 1 ) and then select the dropdown box and select TTOC stand.

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

All done and dusted yesterday Neil... should be good fun

Damien.


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

When are most people going from the club? Saturday, sunday or both? Going to book tickets tonight


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

benb89 said:


> When are most people going from the club? Saturday, sunday or both? Going to book tickets tonight


Sunday
8)


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Funnily enough I was going to ask when everyone was going to go

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The clue is in the thread title 

8)


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I have my ticket for this one 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> I have my ticket for this one 8)


Im still waiting for the postie to deliver quite a few letters,tickets and bits and pieces..i think he has done a runner..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

You'll see him there on the TTOC stand with his VW post van :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> You'll see him there on the TTOC stand with his VW post van :lol:


Not that advanced round our way..Scoucers have nicked his van and now he's on foot.
Steve


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

Ive got to make this year  Richard (R80TT) Fancy crusing down there  Looking forward to this as I never made it last year due too my car in the TT shop


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Will be there on the Sunday, small group of us coming down from west yorks, TTS, B5 & B6 S4, S2, R8 V10. Andy, feel free to join us for the drive down if you like.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This is the current list from Autometrix for the club stand tickets:

Kevin Figgitt TTOC-SAT
Kevin Figgitt TTOC-SAT
Stephen Collier TTOC-SUN
Neil Crayford TTOC-SUN
Richard Wallam TTOC-SUN
Stephen Wright TTOC-SUN
Fraser Kemp TTOC-SUN
Damien Ward TTOC-SUN
Ben Brown TTOC-SUN
Nick Goodall TTOC-SUN
Paul Layhe TTOC-SUN
Harrison Crecraft TTOC-SUN

If you have ordered a ticket and wanted to be on the TTOC but are not above you will need to drop them an email this week.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Seems like a small elite crew going this year..hopefully a few more will decide to go soon.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

C'mon guys there must be more of you wanting to be on the stand :? Going to be a great weekend.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Would I be able to jump on this stand ? Be good to catch up with a few again. Do I just need to book the tickets on tere website ? Will just be coming down on the Sunday.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tonksy26 said:


> Would I be able to jump on this stand ? Be good to catch up with a few again. Do I just need to book the tickets on tere website ? Will just be coming down on the Sunday.


All you need to do is book the tickets online select TTOC and then renew your membership using the link below


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Would I be able to jump on this stand ? Be good to catch up with a few again. Do I just need to book the tickets on tere website ? Will just be coming down on the Sunday.
> ...


Do I need to renew my ttoc membership ? Or are 'TT senior members' allowed on aswell ? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tonksy26 said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


No , sorry the TTOC stand is only for TTOC members, one of the benefits of membership.


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

toot3954 said:


> Will be there on the Sunday, small group of us coming down from west yorks, TTS, B5 & B6 S4, S2, R8 V10. Andy, feel free to join us for the drive down if you like.


Cheers mate, would love too... Where are you guys meeting? Time? Location ?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Andy Conroy said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > Will be there on the Sunday, small group of us coming down from west yorks, TTS, B5 & B6 S4, S2, R8 V10. Andy, feel free to join us for the drive down if you like.
> ...


It will probably be Woolley Edge services at around 7am. Will drop u a PM with my number, the drive down is always a goo laugh, the more the merrier too.


----------



## BrynBryn (Apr 22, 2012)

Picked up my new (to me) S-line TDI yesterday and now found out this event is on just down the road from me, so no excuse not to go. Look forward to seeing some of you there.


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

toot3954 said:


> Andy Conroy said:
> 
> 
> > toot3954 said:
> ...


Cool mate....Will look forward to it )) I like a good laugh


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Nick,

Can you put me on the list please.

It seems that tickets are no longer available on the website so I'll have to pay on the gate. Do I need a club pass or will they just let me in? I've not been to this one before so don't know how it works.

Thanks.

Peter.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

We're not in control of the passes this year and they were only available online with the tickets. Without a stand pass you will be forced to park in the public parking and not with the club.

I'd suggest dropping them a mail [email protected] and see if they can send you out a pass.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Nick.

I've sent an email so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Great. I know there is no problem with space so I just hope they will post one out.

Otherwise I'll photocopy mine


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I received an email today from Sally who's going to send me a pass in the post.

I'll see you there.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Can't make it due to work, but keep an eye out for my mates Quattro...










Won't be running up the strip due to mapping / boost issues but will be on show!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

I will be there on the Sunday also + 1 other new member.

We have got our tickets and stand passes sorted.

Would love to come along for the cruise down also. Is 7am Wooley edge services a defo?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Nem said:


> Great. I know there is no problem with space so I just hope they will post one out.
> 
> Otherwise I'll photocopy mine


It works as I did it for somebody last year :wink:


----------



## Andy Conroy (May 30, 2012)

Darthhawkeye said:


> I will be there on the Sunday also + 1 other new member.
> 
> We have got our tickets and stand passes sorted.
> 
> Would love to come along for the cruise down also. Is 7am Wooley edge services a defo?


Ill be there for then


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

PM sent to Shaun and Andy 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Unfortunately I wont be able to make it to GTi this weekend.
My car is not going to be ready in time! 

If anyone is interested, I have a ticket for Sunday, club stand pass and sprint runs available.
If anyone wants them, make me an offer.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear that mate?

Looks like torrential rain on sunday?????? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Sick of this utter Sh..t british weather...

Damien.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

At what time is everyone aiming to arrive on Sunday?


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Silly Sunday AM for me, so that will be around 7am


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> At what time is everyone aiming to arrive on Sunday?


I'm aiming for 9am on site, will be meeting at Junction 28 on the M1 (McArthur Glen Retail Park) for half 7 if you wanted to join in?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll see you down there at 9(ish).

The weather forecast isn't looking too bad now.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just seen this on twitter. 

Terrible accident at GTI International. Somebody has ploughed into the crowd. Air Ambulance just landed. Fingers crossed for them.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

barton TT said:


> Just seen this on twitter.
> 
> Terrible accident at GTI International. Somebody has ploughed into the crowd. Air Ambulance just landed. Fingers crossed for them.


Hope everyone is ok!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Just heard this from Neil C fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

If anyone has photos or video footage (especially) of the accident at GTI International, the organisers would be very interested to hear from you

e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

phope said:


> If anyone has photos or video footage (especially) of the accident at GTI International, the organisers would be very interested to hear from you
> 
> e-mail: [email protected]


No photos but it happened right in front of me though. Terrible.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really hope all the involved will be ok.....I arrived at GTI 10 minutes after it happened. And was informed by Neil. The emergency services were brilliant by all reports.

Damien.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who made it today, not the best weather at the start, but there must have been some sun as I now look like a lobster!

Anyway, Just a few pics I managed before the unfortunate early ending to the action. From what I've read the three people injured have a broken pelvis, broken shoulder and a broken leg and all are stable.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Great pics Nick,the white tts was fairly quick!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neilc said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has photos or video footage (especially) of the accident at GTI International, the organisers would be very interested to hear from you
> ...


PMed you Neil


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Great photos Nick and, I too, look like a lobster - I even had the sun cream in the car but didn't use it!

Unusually for me I decided that I would take my car for just one sprint to see how close the 0-60 time would be to Audi's specification. After sorting out the necessary paperwork and handing over £7 I joined the queue. I was soon on the start line and holding my finger on the ESP button, trying to enable launch control, and before I knew it the light was green, I wasn't ready so just floored it.










Feeling that I'd messed up my run I decided that I'd have just one more go but this time would enable launch control whilst in the queue. With launch enabled I rolled along in the queue, periodically checking that launch was still active by revving the car with my left foot on the brake. All was well until I was about three cars from the front and launch decided to turn itself off! I restarted the car and it wouldn't enable so it was another run without launch!

Feeling that I'd messed up my run again I decided that I would have just one more go but due to the sad turn of events this wasn't to be. Before going home, I picked up my times and was very surprised!










It was a bit of a sombre atmosphere on the drive home, after an exciting day, due to the terrible accident and all I can hope now is that the people involved will make a good recovery.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats quick


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Wallsendmag said:


> Thats quick


Yes it it - Has it been tweaked?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

peter-ss said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Thats quick
> ...


Not before you bought it


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's a slippery slope now tho, you just have to break the 5 second barrier now, so a remap should sort that problem out.

It'll be sleepless nights now knowing you need to be in the 4's


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats about the stock time for the S but the S feels a lot quicker than the V6 maybe it's just the way the power is delivered.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

what a downer  would have liked to know the difference in times from a standard run (your 1st) and your 2nd if it was a launch control run. just to see what or and difference in times


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Launch control does make a difference and a few tengths should be easy to make up.
Next time you can try to get into the 4sec V6 gang, it's quite small.
Steve


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

I too was surprised at my 0-60 time of 5.91 for a fairly stock (in performance terms) Mk1 V6.

I had a stage 1 revo map and DSG done at the show, but unfortunately didn't get the opportunity to do a comparative run due to the aforementioned accident.

I guess this will have to wait until next year 

Sorry I missed u Steve (V6RUL) I wanted to have a closer look at your beast, but somehow never seemed to be at the TTOC stand when u were there. R u going to EvenTT12?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Darthhawkeye said:


> I too was surprised at my 0-60 time of 5.91 for a fairly stock (in performance terms) Mk1 V6.
> 
> I had a stage 1 revo map and DSG done at the show, but unfortunately didn't get the opportunity to do a comparative run due to the aforementioned accident.
> 
> ...


Hi, i may go to Event 12 but it is tight, as i land back the day before in Aberdeen..we will see.
I wasnt happy parking on the sodden wasteland we were given so i ended up on the Awesome stand for a bit, then in the queue for the strip..don't worry, i plan to try and get to some more shows wherenc we can have a chat.
Steve


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I've ready my owner's manual and tried to engage launch control accordingly but it won't work!

On a more positive note though, I've just read on GTi International's website that all three people that were injured in the accident on Sunday have now been released from hospital.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

peter-ss said:


> Well, I've ready my owner's manual and tried to engage launch control accordingly but it won't work!
> 
> On a more positive note though, I've just read on GTi International's website that all three people that were injured in the accident on Sunday have now been released from hospital.


esp off ,in sport on S-Tronic foot on brake and rev to 3000


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The way I've engaged launch control, any time I have used it both on previous V6 and the RS is

At rest, put the gearbox in neutral
Hold left foot on brake
Hold ESP button until yellow ESP OFF warning appears in DIS (5-6 seconds typically, and not just the ESP symbol in the dash), 
Put gear selector into Sport mode
Keeping left foot on brake, push accelerator to the floor with right foot - Engine bounces off circa 3k rpm
Let go of brake, keeping accelerator to the floor
Feel a small delay, then away it goes


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've used it about three times since having the car (for demonstration purposes) and that's exactly how I engaged it.

On my second run it was engaged for some time, whilst I was in the queue, before it turned itself off and I've not been able to engage it since. I hoping that I've not damaged anything by leaving it engaged for so long.

I feel a Vag-Com scan coming on.

EDIT - Just checked with Vag-Com and no codes. Maybe the engine isn't warm enough so I'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I tried engaging (but not using) launch control today and it worked so I guess that the engine being up to temperature isn't enough; maybe the gearbox needs to be warmed up too?

I've also realised that you can disable ESP before hand and then put the gearbox into Sport when launch is required.

Hopefully I'll get it right next time.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

peter-ss said:


> Well, I tried engaging (but not using) launch control today and it worked so I guess that the engine being up to temperature isn't enough; maybe the gearbox needs to be warmed up too?
> 
> I've also realised that you can disable ESP before hand and then put the gearbox into Sport when launch is required.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get it right next time.


You ideally need to stop at your launch position, then disable ESP go to Sport/Manual then left foot on brake/right on gas, I've found it can play up if you turn your ESP off and "test" it, then move the car forwards. It happened to me twice when launching on Sunday, it was fine in the queue, but then at the start line it wouldn't set up properly. The problem at Inters is that they don't tend to give you enough time to set up before the green light comes on. Having said that, if you're not bothered about racing the person next to you, you can wait until you're ready to go, the green light is irrelevant as the timing equipment doesn't start until your car moves. It's quite feasible to be left way behind by the other car, yet still record a faster 0-60 and 1/4m time.


----------

